# Request: Fitting cover for Supercard dstwo



## Langin (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I just saw this topic: http://gbatemp.net/t227115-i-got-bored?&st=0 and I tried to edit it to Supercard dstwo style...

It did not work well so I thought lets request it then!

So I want something like it the topic mentioned above, but then in Supercard Dstwo style and it needs to fit in the clear cases in Europe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






As said I am very bad at creating this kind of art so I cannot do this!


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

```
http://img802.imageshack.us/img802/8135/dstwo.jpg
```
It will fit, as it's the same size. I couldn't really find any good DsTwo logos, sorry. Nor could I find a proper ds cover template, so I edited off of skyline969's cover. I guess credit to him.


----------



## Langin (Aug 3, 2010)

WOW thanks!


----------

